# Vibrate On Incoming Calls And Texts



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Is anyone getting the same problem? I don't get any haptic feedback or vibration for incoming calls or texts. Everything is set to vibrate always

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

Well the vibration is a bit weak considering how thin it is, and how small the space is for the gyro


----------

